# Why is it that discussing pricing is frowned upon here on contractor talk?



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

comes out to....
tree fiddy!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

tomstruble said:


> no:no:....thats another reason i don't have a ''standard price'':whistling


I'm sure one of the more "experienced" guys here might have an extra abacus lying around.....


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

I've got my grandpappys! Hows this SOB work?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

no thanks i have a pricing chicken i bring with me on estimates:thumbup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

tomstruble said:


> no thanks i have a pricing chicken i bring with me on estimates:thumbup:


On the downside, I can see how the fowl could be a burden with overhead. On the plus side, I'm sure it can be delicious...

I'll drop my pricing secret. It doubles as weekend fun too:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

you saying i should choke my chicken!??:blink:


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

tomstruble said:


> you saying i should choke my chicken!??:blink:


:laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

tomstruble said:


> you saying i should choke my chicken!??:blink:


fftopic::hammer:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

there's a topic?:blink:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

tomstruble said:


> there's a topic?:blink:


But on a different forum:no:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

hey angus brought it up ,not me :no:i just wanted clarification:thumbsup:


----------



## App-ironworks (Sep 9, 2009)

Goshdarnitalltoheck!

I thought maybe, just maybe, there's be something useful in 6 pages of debate about pricing.

I should have known better.

All I've learned is: 
Paul likes trains (and wrecks),
tomstruble chokes chickens, 
Angus plays darts for money, 
DWB pays too much for lumber, 
Mike makes an awful lot of money on wax ring replacements (flange or not), 
Brand needs to charge more so he can buy a calculator,

and now what? 

Treefiddy aint enough?! Bunch of crooks!


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

:laughing:


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

Is there a sale on Loch Ness monsters or somethin?


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

smalpierre said:


> Is there a sale on Loch Ness monsters or somethin?


No...we can't discuss the pricing of them.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

I just went through all of this. It's amazing how many different topics, videos, graphics, and photos are in this thread all coming up with the same answer. The only thing we are missing is some pie charts and a couple graphs.:laughing:


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

Here ya go


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok. So we all know by now that pricing questions are frowned upon here on CT.








I do have a another question for ya though. 
*Is it ok to bring up old threads if they seem interesting*? :whistling

-Paul


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

If you have a brilliant answer yes,

if you want to reincarnate it just because....NO


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

You guys do realize that some numnutz is gonna dig this SOB up two years from now, and we're gonna have to read all this crap again, don't cha?!


----------

